# reemplazo amplificador valvular



## huevo_03 (Oct 5, 2007)

hola gente, necesito su ayuda. tengo un tocadiscos con amplificador valvular, el problema es que la valvula esta quemada y mi idea era cabiar al amplificador por componentes discretos. estube buscando en la web pero no he encontrado ningun amplificador de pua. si alguien me pudiera facilitar algun circuito le estaria eternamente agradecido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2007)

Algunas valvulas aun se consiguen

Aqui una opcion de reemplazo
http://ignaciocarranza.galeon.com/


----------



## huevo_03 (Oct 5, 2007)

gracias eso me va a sacar del apuro, igual mi idea es reemplazarlo para ya tener q olvidarme.un tema de comodidad y precio.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Oct 31, 2007)

Un buen consejo es que repares tu viejo aparato valvular, lo guardes funcionando como una joya, y te compres un sistema de audio para usarlo normalmente.

Es una aberración usar un aparato vintage de los que ya no quedan y utilizarlo como un electrodoméstico mas. Y ya ni te cuento destrozarlo haciendo inventos para modificarlo.

Es mi consejo. Guardalo o véndelo, le sacaras mas partido.

Saludos


----------

